# My VT Bottles



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is my collection of Vermont bottles. I don't collect anything in particular, but I do like to find bottles that are local to me. These bottles are from Windsor, VT.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Since the label was so dark, here it is brightened. It's a Tartar Emetic.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

My two variations of C. H. Eddy bottles from Brattleboro. I still have yet to find an undamaged clear variation.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Kendall's Spavin Cure. This is probably the most common bottle from Vermont.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

A Mission Beverages from Brattleboro, and a Hardwick Bottling Works from Hardwick.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

My two A. B. Morgan variations from Woodstock, and an R. L. Adams from Woodstock.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Crystal Spring Bottling Co. bottles from Barnet. I still have yet to find an undamaged one.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairlea Farms Ice Cream.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Ryan,

 Do you have a Paine's Celery Compound? This is one of, if not the most common bottle to come out of Windsor, VT. The original building still stands just below the Mill Pond dam on Union Street, it is a run down wooden building painted red on the right side of the dam if you are looking at it from the Union Street Bridge. I believe it is next to the funeral home.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

A labeled Sarsaparilla from Groton, and a Corner Drug Store from Wilmington.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Lastly, my Thorn's Hop and Burdock Tonic from Brattleboro. An uncommon bottle. In great condition. Thanks for looking.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Riverdiver, I haven't come across one yet. I have seen some of them for sale at the antique mall, but I was hoping to find one at a barn sale for less. They are good looking bottles. I haven't been up Union Street for a few years. We go over to Windsor every few weeks to visit my Grandmother, who lives in an assisted living place called Stoughton House.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Ryan,

 I have found several over the years and I usually give them away. Let me look in my collection and if I still have a couple I will send or deliver one to you, I am only 45 minutes away in Bradford.

 Here is the location of Paine's bottling works as shown on an 1869 map of Windsor Village, I guess that technically it is on Ascutney street.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Riverdiver,
 Thank you very much. They are great looking bottles, and I would be honoured to have one in my collection.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's one more. I hear that this is from Vergennes? Dr. H. A. Ingham's Nervine Pain Extract.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice! I too would be willing to send you a Paine's and another torpedo.

 PD


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, Tom.

 Here is an Idlenot milk bottle from Springfield. I finally got it cleaned up. I have a wooden crate from this dairy.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice group!  I especially like the owl medicine.  Those are hard to come by...


----------

